# Help Save Snowmobiling in Yellowstone!!!!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Have you ever snowmobiled in Yellowstone or Grand Teton National Park? 

Do you EVER want to snowmobile in Yellowstone or Grand Teton National Park? 

This snowmobiling mecca is in danger of being closed to our sleds. We need your help keep the trails open. This is the last comment period for public input. It is urgent you respond immediately! Comment period ends May 29th. You can make a real impact in just 10 minutes: 

1) Copy, paste, print, sign and mail the following letter to the Winter Use Draft SEIS Comments team. [5 minutes]
2) Fill out an additional web form and submit at: http://legislation.siteobjects.com/?lid=1 [2 minutes]
3) Sign the online petition at http://www.PetitionOnline.com/CSAT/ [2 minutes]
4) Forward this e-mail to your snowmobiling friends and family. [1 minute] 

If you can only do one thing, please sign and mail this letter. 

You can find out more about the issue at www.snowmobile.org and www.snowmobileacsa.org. 

The future of snowmobiling on public lands is in your hands! Please help! 





Date:________________, 2002 



Winter Use Draft SEIS Comments
Grand Teton and Yellowstone National Parks
PO Box 352
Moose, WY 83012 

Dear Yellowstone and Grand Teton Park Management Team, 

I support the concepts contained in a modified version of Alternative 2 of the SEIS that was developed by the Cooperating Agencies because it continues to allow snowmobile access to Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks and to the John D Rockefeller, Jr. Memorial Parkway on an individual/personal basis. Individual travel by snowmobile provides the best way to experience the magnificent natural features of the Parks in the winter. 

I support reasonable limits on snowmobiling, and in particular, I support the advanced sale of park entry permits and adequate National Park Rangers in place for security and guidance. 

I believe the speed limit from West Yellowstone to Old Faithful should be 35 mph. I support the strict enforcement of speed limits and regulations that prohibit off-road travel and, restrictions on non-motorized uses in wildlife winter ranges and fragile thermal areas. 

I support reasonable restrictions on snowmobiling in Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks and realize that Yellowstone is a special place that needs special recognition. 

I also encourage you to use partnerships with the surrounding communities, counties and states to expand educational opportunities that inform winter visitors regarding Park rules, user ethics, visitor safety and appreciation of the Park resources. 

I am also hoping that you will adopt an Adaptive Management Plan for the Parks. In these days of constant technological advances, only a plan that can change with the times is fitting for the Park System. 

Snowmobiling is a fun family sport, enjoyed by my family and by many other Americans. 



Sincerely, 

(Signature) (Printed Name) City, State, Zip 




----------

